# 2006 25rss



## WIOutbacker (Feb 12, 2006)

Hi Everyone,

I've been lurking around for a while. A lot of the comments were very helpful in make our decision to purchase a new Outback. My wife and I went with some friends (they own a 04 28RSDS) to a sports show in La Crosse, WI yesterday. We must have looked at 100 trailers. We narrowed it down to the 25RSS and a Hornet(I don't remember the model right now). We liked the Hornete a little better because it had dual side slide outs and doors separating the sleeping areas. We decided on the Outback because of it's weight. We're pretty happy with our deal. We paid around 18k and that included full propane tanks, extra battery, sway bars, equalizer bar, hitch, two TVs, and the water/sewer hoses. They're also going to let us store it on their lot until we take delivery in April. We're really looking forward to getting rid of the tent!

Thanks a lot for all of the shared information every has volunteered. I'm looking forward to the day I can share some of my experiences and knowledge.

Thank you,
John


----------



## WillTy3 (Jul 20, 2004)

John

Welcome to Outbackers.com

Congrats on your new 25rss!!!

Will


----------



## specialcampers (Feb 26, 2005)

YOU NEED TO BE VERY CAREFUL









After a purchase like this you may get camping fever.

congrads and enjoy


----------



## Moosegut (Sep 24, 2005)

Good choice. You won't be disappointed. Welcome aboard.

Scott


----------



## Highlander96 (Mar 1, 2005)

Welcome!

Wow tanking the TV angle in the deal.







Wish I would have thought of that one!!!!!!

Happy Outbacking! You will love your new unit.

Tim action


----------



## h2oman (Nov 17, 2005)

Way to go WI. Now get those fishing rod racks installed. And the electronic beer injection system.


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

John,

Welcome to our great "cult!" (see another thread).

You're gonna love it here.

Enjoy your new Outback!

Mark


----------



## campmg (Dec 24, 2005)

Great choice of Outbacks. Have fun.


----------



## nynethead (Sep 23, 2005)

congrats on the TT and welcome to Outbackers. Are you sure you can wait till April to try it out. You could always have a sleepover and the dealers


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Welcome WIOutbacker to the Outback Family
And congrats on the 25RSS and enjoy









Don action


----------



## nonny (Aug 14, 2005)

Congratulations and Welcome! Post often and enjoy!


----------



## shake1969 (Sep 21, 2004)

Welcome and congrats on the new rig!


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

Welcome to the best place in CyberSpace!!!!

But are you sure you can wait 'till April? Ours came home in November - no hauling 'till the snows are gone - but we've already "camped out" 4 times in the yard. Besides - its REALLY cool to look out the windows and see her out there waiting for us. Especially on a day liek this....reminds us that these guys on OBers might really be telling the truth when they say Spring will come again - someday.


----------



## WIOutbacker (Feb 12, 2006)

Thanks for the nice responses, everyone. Yeah, it will be hard to wait until April. We'll see if we can make it.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

I can tell you are a very smart person. Most of us took the loooong route to an Outback from our tent camping days.

Tent...Pop-up...Bigger Pop-up....Hybrid....Outback.









You're going to LOVE the Outback and you'll get a lot of great information on this board.


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Oregon_Camper said:


> I can tell you are a very smart person. Most of us took the loooong route to an Outback from our tent camping days.
> 
> Tent...Pop-up...Bigger Pop-up....Hybrid....Outback.
> 
> ...


Not me Jim
Tent....Outback....Bigger Outback

Don


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

action *Welcome to Outbackers, WIOutbacker!* action

I'm glad you found us, and we could be of assistance.
And, congratulatiuons on your new toy! You're gonna love it!









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## Tahoe101 (Feb 10, 2006)

WIOutbacker said:


> We paid around 18k and that included full propane tanks, extra battery, sway bars, equalizer bar, hitch, two TVs, and the water/sewer hoses. They're also going to let us store it on their lot until we take delivery in April.











Congrats on your new Outback!! Sounds like you made a great deal!! I am also looking at a 25rss and if I may ask.....did you put any money down or trade or was the 18K just the straight up sales price? The reason I ask is that I have been quoted $19595 for an '06 and I am not sure if the dealer has more wiggle room or not. The dealer lists MSRP as $23968. Or maybe I take that price and ask for extras? I will be purchasing a Hensley hitch so I don't need their hitch setup in the deal. Do you think location makes a difference? I'm in the DC area.

Thanks, Tahoe101


----------



## WIOutbacker (Feb 12, 2006)

Thanks for the well wishes. We paid 5k down and financed the rest. I would have liked to have waited until the end of the month and paid more down, but they would only give me this price during the show.


----------



## Steelhead (Nov 14, 2005)

A warm welcome to you . Congrats on the new toy. HJope you have many wonderful caming experiences with her. You will enjoy this site almost as much. Good luck and good camping!

sunny

Dallas


----------



## Sigearny (Aug 20, 2005)

Hornet dosn't have a Cool forum like this one either! Welcome and comence Modification.


----------



## old_tidefan (Nov 23, 2005)

I think your sales guy probably got fired







.....Maybe not, but that sounds like a really good deal.

Welcome and have fun!


----------

